# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Pulling or popping nasty stuff out off my body

## astrolorraine

I just had this dream where I look at my neck and see a little black head and go to pop it, but I end up pulling out a several feet long, an inch or so thick black worm out of my neck! It was so disgusting. I realized it is essentially the same dream as another one I had a long time ago: there is a huge acne pimple about the size of a crater on my shin, I pop it and it's just massive white pus coming out. I've had several versions of the pus dream but this is the one I remember best.
During these dreams I am not really frightened, but definitely repulsed and incredulous at what is happening. Can anyone make sense of this? If it matters, I am a 29yr old female, and I never had acne problems. lol

----------


## lunagoddess

My husband recently had a dream like this.  He pulled a callous off his foot and pulled out a bunch of mucous and pus and sand was pouring out.  It was symbolic of a recent release of past emotions.  We had just visited the home where he grew up (by sand dunes) and he saw his mother for the first time in several years (they have a bad past and don't have a relationship).  The foot it came from was on the same side of his body that he gets pain when he deals with family related emotions.  
Your dream stands out to me because it's similar.  What side of the body was it on?  Different sides of the body mean different things.  Have you had issues with that area of your body before?  Have you experienced any emotional changes or strong emotions lately?  What could the pimples be symbolizing?

----------

